# Best Place for Lunch in Epcot



## amanda14 (Feb 1, 2006)

Would love feedback.  Have 2 children 4 and 6.

Thanks-Matt


----------



## klynn (Feb 1, 2006)

We like eating in Italy, Canada, and the Garden Grill in the Land.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 1, 2006)

I think little kids would prefer the burger joint in the USA building.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 1, 2006)

Garden Grill.  Tons of choices.  If your kids are adventurous, I would also suggest China.  Italy is a good option, but hot food in the summer is a turn off for me.  Other times of year it would be good.

I will never, under any circumstances, return to America for lunch.  It was the absolute worst meal I've ever had at Disney.  

Kids will not like Norway.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Feb 1, 2006)

Buffet at German pavillion is the best food for the money at WDW.


----------



## artmanr (Feb 1, 2006)

*2 votes for Germany, England close second*

Now these are not cheap options...

Germany.  Large buffet with all kinds of German foods, cheese, sausage, weinerschnitzel, breads, dessert.  Authentic German oopma band.  Dancing.  Real German Beer.  Very good service.  Setting is like a German Bier Garten, but inside.  Very fun.  My personal favorite.  Germans love families and children.

Rose and Crown in England is also very good.  I had fish and chips.  Beer in long "yard" glasses.  Friendly staff.  Again not cheap.

Japan also has a nice "fast" restaurant adjacent to the more expensive hibachi style steakhouse. 

Also a nice restaurant in Land.  Has characters too.  May have changed since we went...


----------



## labguides (Feb 1, 2006)

Another vote for German Bier Garten.


----------



## dmwgroup (Feb 1, 2006)

*Le Cellier!*

Our trips to Epcot always include a late lunch at Le Cellier in Canada.


----------



## elaine (Feb 1, 2006)

*if into princesses---don't forget princess lunch at norwegian castle*

you have to make advanced reservations thru WDW


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the food court in the Land.

also the snack bar at Norway - very nice chicken salad...

if you kids have to have hamburgers - then the American adventure (world showcase) sorry Liberty Inn or Electric Umbrella (future world)

here are the menu

http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menus.htm#epc


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 1, 2006)

I am headed there in March.

How many of the places have 'buffets'?

Also, we may eat at the end, to enjoy the Illuminations Show.  So, does THAT change WHERE we should eat?

Pat


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 1, 2006)

ditto for Germany!    We love China too, and I know most little ones wouldn't touch that.   And if only Epcot had Dole Whips like MK.    Dole Whips.....yeah they are a major food group right?


----------



## Carl D (Feb 1, 2006)

Be forwarned-
Then only problem with Biergarten (the restaurant in the German pavillion) is the seating arangements.

There are long, picnic style tables, and they seat you right on top of the other people. They try to make it so a big row of people can sway to the German tunes (with or without holding up a stein of brew    ).

When we went there was only a couple other tables in the whole restaurant that had people seated. All those empty tables and they sat us right next to another family at the same table. It was uncomfortable, as you were forced to make small talk with them. Not that I mind being social, but this was a bit over the top, and my wife and I had no privacy.
What made matters worse was they were fuddle-duds. When I got a stein of beer, they thought I was some sort of drunk.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 1, 2006)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:
			
		

> I am headed there in March.
> 
> How many of the places have 'buffets'?
> 
> ...



here is the buffett all you can eat at

http://www.allearsnet.com/din/buffet.htm

to eat after -you definitely need a reservation... so see if any of the restuarants will take you then - the park closes generally at 9:00 (when Illiuinations starts) - so see if any will take you at 9:30pm

but only if the park closes at 9pm...

1-407-wdw-dine

here is the hours at Epcot
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20060201

you may need to go to a WDW resort hotel.

the bc is close - but I would move my car first....(I would move my car before you went to world showcare) just give the security guard you AR number


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 2, 2006)

If we eat right before the fireworks, we go to Japan and eat at the tempura bar.  Then get a seat in the bar on the second floor which overlooks the lake.  Not the greatest place for little kids, though.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2006)

Le Cellier is our favorite. The kid's meals offer really good steaks and I like their dessert choices better than the ones for adults. Just be sure to reserve early.

Sheila


----------



## Vodo (Feb 22, 2006)

We did the character meal at whatever the restaurant is in The Land (or at least I think it was in The Land - someone correct me if I'm wrong).  It's table service rather than a buffet, but my 5-year-old enjoyed it.  Anytime she hobnobs with characters, she's happy.  It was a slow period when we were there, so she had lots of face time with the characters.  Mickey actually sat down in the booth and colored with her for a couple of minutes.  Plus the restaurant rotates, and my daughter thought that was cool.

Cindy


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 22, 2006)

With children those ages, I think Garden Grill is a must!  First of all, their new menu is VERY good, and even as two adults, we ended up going a second time on our January trip.  The other thing that I think makes this especially good for families is the characters give a LOT of time at each table if you go midday, and they have special children's menus and color crayons etc.  Be sure the kids get the "dirt" dessert...they'll love it!


----------



## ilisao (Feb 22, 2006)

My children are 4 and 6 and love Epcot.  They really enjoy the restaurant at the Living Seas because of the aquarium there.  Watching the fish keeps them occupied.  Maybe they are odd kids, but they also like eating at Norway.  We all love that place; the servers are very attentive to kids.  Restaurant Marrakesh is my personal favorite.  My kids enjoy both the couscous and the bellydancing!


----------



## Carl D (Feb 22, 2006)

Many of the suggestions are very good, but might be too heavy for lunch.

If I were looking for lunch, I would go to the walk up Mexican Cantina (can't remember the exact name).


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

We like Sunshine Seasons in the Land because of the variety.  The adult food is fancy for my taste while offering the usual kid selections for the kids.  Also, the menu on AllEarsnet is only a sample of what they offer.  It has much more variety than what they are listing.  However, I've heard from many it is pricey but I like it better than those hamburger places and I feel it is cheaper than those WorldShow Case sitdown restaurants.


----------

